# Likelihood of being pregnant just before period...



## Neferet

Not sure if this is the right place on the forum to put this...

I know you can get pregnant at any time of the month, but am I right in thinking that just before your period is due you're a lot less likely to get pregnant than about two weeks before your period? And would your period come anyway if you were to get pregnant so close to your period? 

Just wondering because I had unprotected sex a few days ago and my period is due any day now and I'm worried I might get pregnant again (I have a 4 month old baby, so it's not exactly a very good time to get pregnant).

Thanks.


----------



## calais

I highly doubt it. Do u remember with your last pregnancy when you ovulated? 
I think your period would still come but may not last as long, plus from conception, it stillt akes time to implant so im really unsure. But as i said, i doubt you could of gotten preg right before your period but is possible.

Maybe get on the pill or something if you dont want to fall pregnant and dont have any scares?


----------



## lynnikins

there is a chance of falling pregnant at any point uptill your period starts hun although it is normally most likely to happen 14 days before your period when you ovulate but anytime from then till your period is likely

wait and see if your period arrives, if it does then get down to the doctor and talk about contraception asap so your not worried like this next cycle


----------



## Neferet

Thanks. =] 
Not sure when I ovulated. It wouldn't be the end of the world if I got pregnant again, I just think it would be a bit too soon. I think I'll definitely go on the pill or something.


----------



## calais

Neferet said:


> Thanks. =]
> Not sure when I ovulated. It wouldn't be the end of the world if I got pregnant again, I just think it would be a bit too soon. I think I'll definitely go on the pill or something.


For me i conceived both my children 12 days before my next due period. thats what my scans say anyway


----------



## kmac625

It is incredibly unlikely to get pregnant a few days before your expected period as most luteal phases (time after ovulation until your period) are 10-16 days. This means you would ovulate 10-16 days before your period starts and unless you have a short lp you would have already ov'd.


----------



## DreaminOfBaby

It's probably not likely that you'll get pregnant a few days before your period. However, I did get pregnant a week before my period was due, I still have no idea how it happened but it did. So as far as I'm concerned anything can happen! But if it was only a few days before I'd say it's very unlikely to happen.


----------

